# Use crockpot to melt M&P?



## nsmar4211 (Aug 25, 2016)

Did a search and came up empty....

Can you use a crockpot to melt M&P? Curious if that would allow for more working time if doing different molds/colors/etc....


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 25, 2016)

Although I have not tried it, I know my crock pot goes up to at least 190 degrees. Melt and pour should be a liquid before that. I think I saw a youtube video where a woman would turn the crockpot on the night before to be sure it was ready to pour in the morning. I shall stick to my microwave though. Saves energy.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 25, 2016)

I've used a crock pot for MP. I didn't use colors or try anything too fancy. I'd just check on it periodically and give it a stir. It worked fine for me.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 10, 2016)

Realized it'd be harder to ladle the soap out of the crockpot than it would be to just pop a measuring cup in the microwave so scratched the idea. Now, if they made a crock with a built in spigot........hrmmmmm


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 12, 2016)

You can get fancy matters with spigots that work like crock pots. Arieanne Ausonalt (I think I spelled her name right, her shop is La Fe De la Mer) has a YouTube video showing her melting setup.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 12, 2016)

It's nice for melting large amounts of soap. That's a great idea about preheating it the night before.
Also, a ladle is very helpful when it comes to pouring the melted soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 12, 2016)

My daughter will use a crock pot at times when her Primo Wax Melters are busy. At times she will want a batch of one color and use the crock pot on low to keep her colored base melted. I know she does not turn on the crock pot the night before only the melters go on the night before. She only does m&p or did and could load up her melter with 25#'s of base.


----------

